
“Facebook is not worth $33,000,000,000” - orrsella
https://medium.com/five-hundred-words/35404b85eb70
======
dkrich
Ford, (NYSE:F), my largest personal holding, reported $1.4 billion dollars in
Q1 2014. They currently trade at a valuation of around $67 billion.

Facebook reported (according to Siegler), $642 million last quarter.

So if his argument stands, that a company that earns .64 billion dollars in
one quarter should be valued at $168 billion, I should be celebrating an
impending 65-bagger, as clearly Ford is soon to be valued at $4.3 TRILLION!

